# collector leads (Transistor)



## juanpetrucci

Hi, It's me again. What's a collector lead? I found this in a multimeter manual.
please help me out!
thanks in advance.

JP


----------



## avizor

collector=condensador
leads= adelanto de la onda
collector+leads=???????


----------



## avizor

The vibration velocity waveform *leads (adelanto)* its associated displacement waveform by 90°.
The vibration velocity waveform *lags* *(atraso)* its associated displacement waveform by 180°.
???


----------



## juanpetrucci

I'll write the full sentence: "Determine whether the transistor to be tested is PNP or NPN type and locate the emitter, base, collector leads. Insert the leads into the proper holes of the hFE socket on the front panel. The meter will display the approximate value."

Now with a little bit of context, What do you say?

Thanks in advance

JP


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *juanpetrucci*

¡Ahora está chévere! 


juanpetrucci said:


> Now with a little bit of context, What do you say?


Para un *transistor*,
*colletor lead* = *patilla* (pata) *del *(terminal de) *colector*​Saludos


----------



## pacosancas

Efectivamente, y en el texto original leads no se refiere sólo al colector, sino también a la base y al emisor:

...the emitter, base, collector leads...

...las patillas de emisor, base y colector...


----------



## manuel-l

What's a collector lead? I found this in a multimeter manual.
  “LEAD” en un multímetro es la sonda de medición, el multímetro debe tener la opción de medir el hfe en los transistores, “COLLECTOR LEAD” es la sonda de medición de colector, debe haber otras para base y emisor.
  “LEAD” in a multimeter is the measuring probe, the multimeter should have the option to measure the HFE in the transistors, “COLLECTOR LEAD” is the measuring probe collector, there must be others to base and emitter.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

manuel-l said:


> What's a collector lead? I found this in a multimeter manual.
> “LEAD” en un multímetro es la sonda de medición, el multímetro debe tener la opción de medir el hfe en los transistores, “COLLECTOR LEAD” es la sonda de medición de colector, debe haber otras para base y emisor.
> “LEAD” in a multimeter is the measuring probe, the multimeter should have the option to measure the HFE in the transistors, “COLLECTOR LEAD” is the measuring probe collector, there must be others to base and emitter.



       Creo que estás confundiendo los términos, Manuel. Yo creo que “collector lead” aquí se refiere a la patilla misma del transistor, como ya se dijo. Fijate que en este caso, ni siquiera se habla de puntas o sondas, sino de agujeritos donde se insertan las patas del transistor.
  Saludos.


----------



## manuel-l

Creo que no estoy confundiendo los términos por que, en los multímetros a las sondas se les nombran LEAD, fíjate en esta dirección en donde aparece.
   extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=52&prodid=314.


----------



## 0scar

Otra vez tanto lio por contestar preguntas sin  contexto

Ya lo dijeron más arriba, todo transistor tiene 3 patas (leads), base, colector y emisor.

Si, hay transitores de 4 patas también.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

manuel-l said:


> fíjate en esta dirección en donde aparece.
> extech.com/instruments/product.asp?catid=52&prodid=314.



   Sí, pero esas son “*test* leads”; o sea, “puntas de prueba” de un multímetro.
  Saludos.


----------

